# Choisir un VPN ?



## boiperso (18 Juillet 2019)

Bonjour
Je travaille dans toute la France et suis amené à me connecter à des wifi publics avec les risques de piratage que cela implique. J'ai lu que le VPN est LA solution pour naviguer de façon sure. 
Qu'en est il ?
Quel VPN choisir ? Les gratuits existent ils et sont-ils sûr ?
Merci bien de vos avis


----------



## subsole (18 Juillet 2019)

Bonjour
Firefox & ProtonVPN (payant) car certain VPN vendent les données de leurs utilisateurs, lire => https://www.lebigdata.fr/vpn-gratuits-donnees-tiers


----------



## aunisien (18 Juillet 2019)

J’utilise protonvpn peut être un peu cher mais fonctionne très bien avec de bons débits.


----------



## Chris K (18 Juillet 2019)

boiperso a dit:


> Bonjour
> Je travaille dans toute la France et suis amené à me connecter à des wifi publics avec les risques de piratage que cela implique. J'ai lu que le VPN est LA solution pour naviguer de façon sure.
> Qu'en est il ?
> Quel VPN choisir ? Les gratuits existent ils et sont-ils sûr ?
> Merci bien de vos avis



Bonjour,

Il faut éviter les VPN gratuits (Comment se rémunèrent-ils ? Quel est leur niveau de confidentialité et de disponibilité ?)
Parmi les payants, il y a NordVPN et ProtonVPN qui sont très bien. Il y en a d'autres bien sûr, mais faire le tri entre les différentes offres n'est pas une mince affaire...


----------



## boiperso (19 Juillet 2019)

Ok merci pour vos réponses. Je vois que Proton VPN à différentes offres dont une gratuite. Peut on s'y fier ?


----------



## Chris K (19 Juillet 2019)

boiperso a dit:


> Ok merci pour vos réponses. Je vois que Proton VPN à différentes offres dont une gratuite. Peut on s'y fier ?



Je n’ai jamais utilisé la version gratuite, pour ton usage (wifi publique) cela me semble suffisant.. à tester. Quant au sérieux du fournisseur, pas de soucis.


----------



## boiperso (19 Juillet 2019)

super, merci je vais tester
Une question encore, a t-on le choix d'utiliser ou non le VPN ? Chez moi par ex je n'en aurais pas besoin alors qu'en déplacement oui.


----------



## Chris K (19 Juillet 2019)

boiperso a dit:


> super, merci je vais tester
> Une question encore, a t-on le choix d'utiliser ou non le VPN ? Chez moi par ex je n'en aurais pas besoin alors qu'en déplacement oui.



Sauf erreur de ma part, avec ProtonVPN tu ne peux pas définir un réseau de confiance pour lequel tu n’a pas besoin d’une connexion VPN (mais ça viendra peut-être). Ceci dit, tu as un widget qui te permet de te connecter / déconnecter rapidement.
NordVPN en revanche propose la possibilité de préciser un réseau de confiance (mais je n’ai jamais utilisé).


----------



## nicomarcos (19 Juillet 2019)

Salut @Chris K ,
Je profite de ton passage à propos de ce sujet que tu as l'air de bien connaître les VPN, j'ai pris il récemment
Le VPN. 
Le connais -tu ? Si oui qu'en penses-tu ?
Merci


----------



## Chris K (19 Juillet 2019)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Salut @Chris K ,
> Je profite de ton passage à propos de ce sujet que tu as l'air de bien connaître les VPN, j'ai pris il récemment
> Le VPN.
> Le connais -tu ? Si oui qu'en penses-tu ?
> Merci



Arf non je connais pas désolé.


----------



## nicomarcos (19 Juillet 2019)

Dommage.
Merci de m’avoir répondu 

En tous cas ce que je constate c'est que mon débit a chuté !
C'est Normal ?


----------



## Sly54 (19 Juillet 2019)

nicomarcos a dit:


> En tous cas ce que je constate  c'est que mon débit a chuté !


Je voulais poster une question en ce sens : est-ce que vous, les utilisateurs de VPN, avez constaté une baisse de débit ? Si oui, de quel ordre ?


----------



## nicomarcos (19 Juillet 2019)

Oui, sûr, d’ailleurs j’ai pris un abonnement que de 1 mois pour tester, et en fait je n’en vois pas l’utilité mis à part si tu veux être anonyme ou du streaming et téléchargement. 
Pour moi négatif, je n’ ai rien à cacher !
Juste une perte de débit !
D’ailleurs je ne vais pas continuer l’aventure.


----------



## Chris K (21 Juillet 2019)

Sly54 a dit:


> Je voulais poster une question en ce sens : est-ce que vous, les utilisateurs de VPN, avez constaté une baisse de débit ? Si oui, de quel ordre ?



Le débit se réduit, c’est inévitable. Une grosse perte de débit peut avoir plusieurs causes :

Tu te connectes à un serveur situé aux antipodes ;
Le serveur sur lequel tu te connectes est déjà surchargé de connexions (les bons fournisseurs VPN sont capables de t’indiquer là meilleure connexion possible) ;
Ton fournisseur VPN est de mauvaise qualité ;
Si en plus tu as un débit de base assez faible, tu ressentiras d’autant plus cette perte de débit.

Malgré tout, en ce qui me concerne, cette perte est suffisamment minime (je ne m’en rends pas compte) pour que je laisse mon VPN constamment connecté sur tous mes devices.
Aucun soucis pour regarder un film acheter sur iTunes Store par exemple ou pour télécharger la dernière version d’iOS.
Bien entendu, il arrive que le serveur VPN devienne surchargé, dans ce cas je change pour un serveur plus fringuant.


----------



## fgfdgd (30 Novembre 2019)

Peut-on relancer le sujet? En effet, je suis à la recherche d’un bon VPN et les quelques articles dans MacG me font plus penser à de la pub qu’autre chose. Quelqu’un pourrait-il me conseiller car j’hésite entre NordVPN et ExpressVPN? Merci


----------



## DRF (30 Novembre 2019)

fgfdgd a dit:


> Peut-on relancer le sujet? En effet, je suis à la recherche d’un bon VPN et les quelques articles dans MacG me font plus penser à de la pub qu’autre chose. Quelqu’un pourrait-il me conseiller car j’hésite entre NordVPN et ExpressVPN? Merci



Proton VPN... Qualité Suisse!


----------



## fgfdgd (30 Novembre 2019)

DRF a dit:


> Proton VPN... Qualité Suisse!



Pas conseillé pour du Torrent


----------



## pouppinou (1 Décembre 2019)

Je crois que parler "Torrent" ici est hors charte du forum  
Sauf si c'est pour des torrents de fichiers personnels, ou fichiers libres


----------



## fgfdgd (11 Décembre 2019)

pouppinou a dit:


> Je crois que parler "Torrent" ici est hors charte du forum
> Sauf si c'est pour des torrents de fichiers personnels, ou fichiers libres




les fichiers torrents ne sont pas illicites en eux-même


----------



## nicomarcos (11 Décembre 2019)

Regardes SurfShark, perso il me va.(c'est pas de la pub).
Tu vois ce que tu privilégies, car chaque VPN a ses spécificités...


----------



## mandigo25 (11 Décembre 2019)

bonjour, perso depuis des années j'utilise VyprVPN avec mon abo giganews top !!!


----------



## pouppinou (11 Décembre 2019)

fgfdgd a dit:


> les fichiers torrents ne sont pas illicites en eux-même


C'est ce que je disais... enfin c'est ce que j'ai voulu dire... mais c'est juste pour dire, honnêtement 
Surtout aujourd'hui avec tous les moyens de partager/transférer des fichiers. Personnellement je ne connais personne dans mon entourage qui édite et partage via des torrents ses fichiers ou applications personnelles. Mes Applications (runtime de FileMaker) je les diffuse via  des sites comme "Wetransfer" compressées ou .dmg et protégées. Je te dis pas si il fallait que j'édite un torrent, avoir un "serveur" et envoyer ensuite les liens aux destinataires.
Mais techniquement on va dire que...  



mandigo25 a dit:


> bonjour, perso depuis des années j'utilise VyprVPN avec mon abo giganews top !!!



Le problème c'est comme souvent, la démarche est prise à l'envers.
Il faut donner son cahier des charges pour pouvoir ensuite éventuellement conseiller un VPN. Car un VPN n'est pas basé sur un facteur ou une équation à un inconnu.
Honnêtement vu la question de départ, je prendrais plus un logiciel comme Hands Off ou Little Snitch pour filtrer ce qui entre et ce qui sort.


----------



## fgfdgd (14 Décembre 2019)

Le mieux reste un VPN pour de la connection hotspot. Je vous pas l’interêt d’un firewall type litllesnitch qui faudra paramétrer à chaque connection extérieur avec le risque d’être bloqué


----------



## pouppinou (15 Décembre 2019)

fgfdgd a dit:


> Le mieux reste un VPN pour de la connection hotspot. Je vous pas l’interêt d’un firewall type litllesnitch qui faudra paramétrer à chaque connection extérieur avec le risque d’être bloqué



Utilises tu Little Snitch ?
Par ce que ce n'est pas à proprement parlé un firewall. Si tu l'utilises alors c'est dommage car j'ai l'impression que tu n'as pas compris son avantage.
Personnellement je n'ai aucun firewall, aucun anti-virus, aucun bloqueur de pub et mon SIP est désactivé. Car je n'aime pas des paramétrages par défaut qui m'empêche de comprendre ce qui se passe et de décider à ma place.
Je n'utilise que Little Snitch ou Hands Off suivant mais partitions et un VPN quand j'en ai besoin (sans parler des "cadrans de contrôle" comme le TDB d'une voiture pour vérifier ce qui se passe si une chose me parait suspect, je veux parler d'istat Menu dans ma barre de menu ou la console et le moniteur d'activité).
Je peux donc contrôler ce que je fais, et tout ce qui rentre et ce qui sort (après va sans dire que je ne suis pas à l'abri d'un hacker, dont je n'ai vraiment pas le niveau comme 99% des utilisateurs de l'internet). Et y a pas besoin de tout reparamétrer comme tu sembles le laisser entendre. Au moins je suis beaucoup plus sûr de l'intégrité de mes connexions.

Après chacun fait suivant ses connaissance et ses "convictions".  
Mais il faudrait plus de précisions de la part de @boiperso pour savoir exactement où se situe sa peur.


----------



## fgfdgd (15 Décembre 2019)

Il lui faudrait surtout un bon comparatif des VPN, mais la plupart des articles comparateurs que j'ai glané sont sponsorisés...


----------



## pouppinou (15 Décembre 2019)

Minimum requis :
- Serveurs du VPN hors du giron des 14 yeux,
- Kill Switch,
- MultiHop,
- Protocole IKEv2,
Après il faut savoir pourquoi on veut un VPN pour prendre un abonnement en corrélation avec l'utilisation que l'on veut en faire.


----------



## fgfdgd (15 Décembre 2019)

boiperso a dit:


> Bonjour
> Je travaille dans toute la France et suis amené à me connecter à des wifi publics avec les risques de piratage que cela implique. J'ai lu que le VPN est LA solution pour naviguer de façon sure.
> Qu'en est il ?
> Quel VPN choisir ? Les gratuits existent ils et sont-ils sûr ?
> Merci bien de vos avis


sûrement un corporate qui souhaite se protéger du piratage sans se prendre la tête...,


----------



## pouppinou (16 Décembre 2019)

Sauf qu'un VPN ne bloque pas les communications et ne les filtres pas... Changer un IP après le routeur public... donc ?
Tu es bien obligé de te connecter au wifi public pour établir ta connexion... donc ?
En plus c'est du wifi et pas du câblé ce qui augmente les risques... donc ?
Cela ne t'empêchera même pas de chopper des malwares. D'ailleurs certain abonnement fournissent avec leur abonnement en plus du VPN, des bloqueurs de pub, de l'antipishing, de l'anti malware etc...
Même avec un VPN rien n'est garantie sur ton anonymat, comme par exemple ton fournisseur d'accès peut très bien savoir que tu utilises un VPN (et oui faut bien un départ à ta connexion). Du coup certain augmente la sécurité avec un "camouflage" ou augmente encore plus la difficulté en passant par plusieurs serveurs (VPN en cascades etc...).

Se protéger du piratage sans se prendre la tête, cela veut dire ne pas être protégé. Mais après si c'est juste pour se rassurer car on est un grand traqueur. L'effet placébo fonctionne très bien pour ça.
D'ailleurs si on en revient au VPN, même avec un Kill Switch, j'utilise toujours un "monitoring" qui me donne constamment mon IP et ma géolocalisation pour être sûr. Et c'est un minimum. Imagine un avion, un proto de course etc... sans Manos pour tout vérifier à chaque instant ? C'est pas seulement parce que c'est beau et que cela en jette, c'est indispensable si tu veux "tout" maitriser et parer au pire. Après si tu as la foi tu peux t'en remettre à Dieu  

Après tu fais comme tu veux. Si tu crois que tu es protégé avec un simple VPN contre le piratage. Du moment que cela te rassure, et que tu as la foi. Après tout tu fais ta vie comme tu veux, mais c'est dommage de garantir à quelqu'un qu'il sera préservé du piratage avec un VPN.


----------



## fgfdgd (16 Décembre 2019)

J’ai trouvé ça pour l’instigateur du threads:









						Meilleur VPN : lequel dois-je choisir en 2022 ? Le top du comparatif
					

Découvrez notre comparatif du meilleur VPN le plus populaire du marché en 2022 : infos, prix, vitesse, sécurité, installation, etc.




					www.journaldugeek.com


----------



## Polo35230 (16 Décembre 2019)

Salut,

Il y a deux types d'utilisation d'un VPN:
-Dans le cadre d'une entreprise, celle-ci peut disposer d'un serveur VPN pour sécuriser l'accès à son réseau et limiter ces accès à des clients VPN identifiables.
-Pour un particulier, l'objectif est de naviguer de façon anonyme pour de bonnes (si l'on réside dans certains pays étranger par exemple) ou de mauvaises raisons…

Si je reviens au premier post, la question est de savoir si "le VPN est LA solution pour naviguer de façon sûre?"
La réponse est non. 

Un VPN  permet uniquement de naviguer (de façon cryptée, jusqu'au serveur VPN) avec une adresse IP affectée par un serveur VPN (donc avec un adresse IP différente de celle attribuée par un FAI)
Par le fait on navigue de façon anonyme, sauf pour le site qui gère le serveur VPN et qui lui a une parfaite connaissance de notre adresse IP réelle et de nos habitudes de navigation via des historiques.
D'ou la nécessité de bien choisir son VPN. Exotiques à éviter...

L'anonymat réel ne peut-être garanti (comme l'a sous-entendu Pouppinou) que par l'utilisation d'un réseau composé de routeurs dédiés. Par exemple, le réseau TOR qui permet (via son navigateur) l'accès au dark web.

Bref, Pour naviguer de façon sûre, si l'objectif est de protéger sa machine, ou son réseau local, le VPN n'apporte rien dans la très grande majorité des cas.
Le fait d'avoir un VPN ne protège que des connexions ENTRANTES, le pirate éventuel ne pouvant pas utiliser ton adresse IP réelle.
Ceci dit, pour ça, pas besoin d'un VPN, une simple box interdit par défaut les appels entrants, sauf si on configure la table NAT/PAT pour les autoriser.

Le principal danger vient des connexions SORTANTES initiées par l'utilisateur lui-même, et là, la sécurité passe obligatoirement par un firewall.
On sait tous que quand on clique sur un lien, on génère automatiquement une palanquée de connexions sortantes vers divers autres sites (médiamétrie, pubs, etc)

L'utilisation correcte d'un vrai firewall demande des connaissances au plan réseau et sécurité que tout le monde n'a pas.
Je trouve perso qu'un firewall léger comme Little Snitch  fait déjà pas mal de choses.
Net Barrier est plus complet, mais plus technique…


----------



## tristanWX (11 Avril 2021)

bonjour, je suis a la recherche d'un vpn pour sécurité mes données car je suis souvent en wifi public via les hotel ou autre 
quel est le meilleur selon vous


----------



## drs (11 Avril 2021)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Il y a deux types d'utilisation d'un VPN:
> -Dans le cadre d'une entreprise, celle-ci peut disposer d'un serveur VPN pour sécuriser l'accès à son réseau et limiter ces accès à des clients VPN identifiables.
> -Pour un particulier, l'objectif est de naviguer de façon anonyme pour de bonnes (si l'on réside dans certains pays étranger par exemple) ou de mauvaises raisons…



Je rajouterais une 3eme possibilité : la connexion à des réseaux publics (d’hotel par exemple).

Car n’oublions pas que le but d’un vpn, outre le fait de pouvoir s’affranchir des limitations géographiques, c’est surtout le cryptage et la confidentialité des données échangées, de telle sorte que si les flux sont interceptés, ils ne sont pas lisibles.

Pour réponde à la question, j’utilise vpn unlimited que j’ai eu à pas cher et qui fait très bien le job.


----------

